# Super aggressive hedgehog



## Kdhedgehog (Mar 14, 2016)

My hedgehog is about 9 months old and he is very aggressive. I go near him and even without opening his cage he starts hissing. I watch videos on YouTube on how to tame a mean hedgehog but mine is way beyong what they call "mean". I try picking him up but it just clicks and tightly rolls up into a ball. I cant even walk into the room without him showing aggressive behaviour. Even if i leave him alone i dont see his spines relaxing. He has a large guinea pig cage with a wheel and toys. I'm not sure how to tame him please help.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

No matter what you need to handle him for at least 30 minutes every day. Take him out and put him in a pouch or in a fleece blanket if he is in a ball; he needs to get used to you and your voice and if yoy leave him alone every time he does any of the things you described, you are letting him know that he has train you well; he needs to learn that you won't do what he wants you to do. It's a long process. 

Some people bribe them with treats. 
Also put a previously worn shirt in his cage so he gets used to your scent. 

More experienced owners might be able to give you more ideas.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Probably your hedgohog had the opportunity to live alone, not beeing handled. Your hedgehog is probably not agressive, but defensive. He probably did not learn that human can be trusted. You need to show him he can trust you and he does not have to be scared. For that, you need to handle him at least 30 minutes a day no matter what, and longer is better. You can give him treats during that period, so maybe he can relate hadle = treat... You need to have a lot of patience and give him a lot of love. But remember, hedgehogs are usually not mean, they are anxious...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your hedgehog is not being aggressive, he is being defensive, totally different. He doesn't know who you are or what you want so he is preparing to defend himself if necessary. You need to start picking him up every day, no matter how he's acting, and keep him with you for at least a half hour. Just sit quietly and let him start to get used to you. By leaving him in his cage when he is being defensive you are teaching him that you won't bother him if he does this. You need to handle him no matter what and be prepared that it could take months or even a year or more for him to adjust to you.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Teddy was like that when I brought him home 5 months ago. He did not uncurl, hissed and bit and was generally displaying signs of terror. He would unroll and IMMEDIATELY start running away --and I mean running his for his life, sometimes almost falling off a couch or lap. I was terrified to keep him on any surface where he was 2 inches off the ground, including my hands... transporting him from the place we were playing back into his cage was very very difficult as a 30 second transportation could threaten his life as he almost fell out of my hands.. so we sometimes had to crawl back to his cage...

5 months of daily handling and now he still does bite and gets scared but he is so much more relaxed. We have full comfort sitting on the couch. He never wants to fall out of my hands. Lately we have been practicing sitting on my hand. he plops his whole self on my palm and we snuggle. He doesn't make a run for it! We started by practicing getting picked up. He's much better now and I 100% thought Teddy would never come around. Keep trying! Just keep handling, be extremely patient -- it is never going to be easy. Even Teddy has months/years of work ahead of him!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I was really lucky with Coconut, but my first hedgehog, Tinkerball, came from a very questionable past -- I was told that she was "neglected" -- but even Tinkerball came around eventually. It took a lot of quiet nights lying on the bathroom floor with only the nightlight on, not making a sound, and just letting her explore while I lied there.


----------

